# enable OpenGL on virtualbox



## nedry (Jun 21, 2018)

hello i am trying to run x on virtual-box with virtual-box addtions installed but i get the following error message:

```
OpenGL Warning: Failed to connect to host. Make sure 3D acceleration is enabled for this VM.
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 22, 2018)

Settings  => Display => Screen => Enable 3D Acceleration.


----------



## nedry (Jun 22, 2018)

thanks, i have done that, is there an issue with the virtual machine additions, as it doesn't make any difference


----------



## talsamon (Jun 22, 2018)

Have you used a package or have build emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions?
Maybe, you overlooked:

```
make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for virtualbox-ose-additions-5.2.12:
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system support
     DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
     OPENGL=off: 2D/3D rendering support via OpenGL
     X11=on: X11 (graphics) support
```

OPENGL is per default  off. So I think in the package it is also off (if you used the package).


----------



## nedry (Jun 22, 2018)

this is the output of `make showconfig`

```
root@bsdbox:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for virtualbox-ose-additions-5.2.12:
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system support
     DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
     OPENGL=on: 2D/3D rendering support via OpenGL
     X11=on: X11 (graphics) support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
root@bsdbox:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions #
```


----------

